# Tugboats in Venezuela



## schelp (Nov 12, 2009)

I am searching for pictures of the Shell tugboats used in Venezuela (Lake Maracaibo). Sometime ago, i saw (i thought) on this site a picture with two of them. Last four weeks i searched the galleries but unfortunately i cannot find them again. Who can help me? Other pictures of these tugs are welcome.
Names of the tugboats;Atile (1949),Burede (1949), Cardon, Miranda (1939),Onoto(1949),Pemeno (1949), Pemeno (1956), Tia Juana (1937), Zulia (1944).
Thank you.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Try http://www.photoship.co.uk/Browse Ship Galleries/

Jonty


----------



## schelp (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hallo ddraigmore*



ddraigmor said:


> Try http://www.photoship.co.uk/Browse Ship Galleries/
> 
> Jonty


Thank you, i will try to find it there


----------



## schelp (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hallo ddraigmor*



ddraigmor said:


> Try http://www.photoship.co.uk/Browse Ship Galleries/
> 
> Jonty


Thank you, i will try to find the picture on that sight.

Schelp


----------

